# Shaking after eating



## lozzywhite (Jan 4, 2010)

We have a Lancashire Heeler. She's a rescue dog and we've only had her for about a month. She was quite badly treated, and went several days without being fed or attended to. We think she's about four years old.
When we got her, she was quite underweight, her coat was in poor condition and she was very timid and anxious. She was so nervous she didn't know how to play, what to do with treats/bones, how to walk on a lead etc. Over the last few weeks, she has settled in fantastically well and learnt several commands. She's incredibly affectionate and seems to be happy, but after eating she trembles. We're not sure whether it's a physical or behavioural problem. Her skin is flaky (although her coat is improving), but she seems healthy. 
Also, (I don't know if this is related or not), it sometimes seems that she is urinating excessively, and she definitely licks herself a lot.
We've taken her to a vet for a general check-up when we mentioned the above, but have only really noticed the shaking problem since then. After reading up on a couple of forums, we thought she might be hypoglycaemic and so have started feeding her twice a day, but this doesn't seem to have helped at all.
If anyone can help with any suggestions we'd be really grateful, thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

I would get a urine sample and take that to the vet for a check before anything else.


----------



## Blond&Chris (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm having the same problem with my Cocker Spaniel Christie. She's 2 years old and has been diagnosed with ehrlichia canis. She's on antibiotics and Prednisolona and has also urinary issues (struvite stones). The vet doesn't know why she's shaking after she eats and if anyone could give any suggestions as to where to start looking I'd be very thankful!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I would take her back to the vets and ask for some blood tests...checking the liver , kidneys etc....my boy ozzy would shake after eating ...it was his liver...he also weed a lot.... his liver was not working corectly so his blood was not being cleaned as it should.. the toxins in the blood which were at the highest after eating were affecting his brain causing him to shake...he also had other symptoms ...a dazed look sometimes...head pressing...

juliex


----------



## lozzywhite (Jan 4, 2010)

.head pressing...

juliex[/QUOTE]

Can I ask what you mean by head pressing? Because when she has finished eating - either a meal or a treat - quite often she leans down and rubs her head on the carpet.
We thought it was just a cute affectation, as she seems quite happy about it, but if this is what you mean by head pressing, I am guessing it's not a good thing?!
Either way, its back to the vet for our Roxy!
Thanks all. If anyone else has any ideas, then do please let us know!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

lozzywhite said:


> .head pressing...
> 
> juliex


Can I ask what you mean by head pressing? Because when she has finished eating - either a meal or a treat - quite often she leans down and rubs her head on the carpet.
We thought it was just a cute affectation, as she seems quite happy about it, but if this is what you mean by head pressing, I am guessing it's not a good thing?!
Either way, its back to the vet for our Roxy!
Thanks all. If anyone else has any ideas, then do please let us know![/QUOTE]

the head pressing is more like pushing their head against furniture etc..as if they have a head ache...did you mention to the vet about the excessive weeing??

if you feel that there is something wrong about anything with your dog...keep going back to the vets....it took my vets quite a while to believe me that there was something just not right with Ozzy...i kept saying to them i know my dog...

quite often Mavis will rub her face on the carpets after eating...i thin she is just cleaning her mouth after eating x

juliex


----------



## Blond&Chris (Jan 9, 2010)

Well, now I'm scared! Chris has been peeing a lot and drinking lots of water too, but that's been going on for most of her life. She's had urinary issues all the time, and forms struvite stones and crystals if she's not on a special diet. We've had x-ray and ultrasounds and everything seems to be right with her bladder and kidneys, so far.

However, she was bit by a tick and was diagnosed with ehrlichia which is a disease only found in tropical countries like Costa Rica. This disease is dangerous and can cause many other issues. My first dog was diagnosed with it when he was a baby and survived it with the right treatment, that's why I'm hopeful now with Chris.

She's not shaking so much now, do you guys think fever can peak after they eat? I'm just trying to understand what might be wrong. She's not having digestive problems, her mood seems to be OK, and is hungry all the time 

We're seeing the vet tomorrow, I'll pass your suggestions to her. Thank you very much, Paddyjulie for your feedback!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

hi what Ozzy had was called hepatic encephalopathy...this was brought on because he had a liver shunt....

i do know that dogs with liver problems can also get stones and crystals 

Dont worry too much it could also be nothing serious but it would be best to get him checked out...these illness all though quite serious can be managed through a special diet of low good quality protein
juliex


----------



## Blond&Chris (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks Julie for your reply. I've searched on the disease and she doesn't have most of the symptoms they list there. She was also on Prednisolona and before that, on a diuretic which explains why she's been drinking and peeing so much. 

I'm still worried about her shaking around meal times, it started around Christmas. The vets think it may have to do with the fever because of the ehrlichia, but it's weird because it's only around meal times. Now, she's on antibiotics and the shaking has decreased. It's been 2 days that they're practically gone, but I'll still ask the vet tomorrow about testing her liver, just in case.

Julie, thanks very much again because I think this is very valuable information!


----------



## ricky_ponting (Dec 28, 2009)

I don't have any awareness regarding your problem.


----------



## Blond&Chris (Jan 9, 2010)

Updating after we saw the vet this afternoon. Christie had a fever of 104, which is 40 Celsius. It confuses me because she's been on antibiotics for 5 days, but the vet says it's because of the same disease. Her body's still fighting it, and we're supposed to wait for at least a week before the fever goes down.  She says the ehrlichia cells stay in the spleen, and it's possible that after she eats, she gets some inflammation of the spleen which can cause the shivering. She's on Himpyrin now to help her with the fever until the antibiotics can do their thing, since it's a very serious disease.

For further information on ehrlichia please visit this link


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Blond&Chris said:


> Updating after we saw the vet this afternoon. Christie had a fever of 104, which is 40 Celsius. It confuses me because she's been on antibiotics for 5 days, but the vet says it's because of the same disease. Her body's still fighting it, and we're supposed to wait for at least a week before the fever goes down.  She says the ehrlichia cells stay in the spleen, and it's possible that after she eats, she gets some inflammation of the spleen which can cause the shivering. She's on Himpyrin now to help her with the fever until the antibiotics can do their thing, since it's a very serious disease.
> 
> For further information on ehrlichia please visit this link


Fingers crossed for you ...hope she is feelling better soon.. bless her

juliex


----------



## alysonandhedley (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I hadnt heard of that one.


----------

